# A new Irish financial website



## Brendan Burgess (24 Aug 2007)

http://www.arandomwalk.com/

Gets a bit of coverage in today's Irish Times. Apparently explains things in simple English. I haven't had a good read of it yet.

Brendan


----------



## redstar (5 Sep 2007)

Not bad. Their 'Financial Forum' looks a bit like AAM, though !


----------



## runner (5 Sep 2007)

Yes, at first glance it looks quite useful.


----------



## diarmuidc (5 Sep 2007)

I think the owner of it posts here sometimes and definately on boards.ie. I subscribed to his RSS feed a while ago and he is quite an interesting read. Thumbs up Random Walk.


----------

